# Got A New Outback



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We just got a new 2010 Outback Sydney Edition 325FRE. Can't wait to try it out. It will be our retirement travel home. We are out of Winnipeg Manitoba.

Might run into some of you somewhere...

Len


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats on the OB and retiring.

Check out the rally pages and increase your odds of running into some of us.

Jim


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback. Welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on the OB and welcome to the site! Don't be a stranger!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new OB and welcome, you will enjoy retirement, i dont know where the time goes. i dont know how i ever had time to work.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats and welcome from a fellow Canuck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

